# Heading to Stone Harbor next week....



## Kimoslobby (Jun 18, 2001)

coming up from the Cheasapeake Bay area.

Anybody got suggestions on locations for flounder?

Not looking for your honey-hole--any marina, bridge, spit, trough that I can waddle through would be appreciated.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Fish the back bays*

back bay fishing has very good


----------

